# Size of the Sulaco and scale of the Halcyon/Aoshima kit



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You know, it's always struck me that the scale of the Halcyon/Aoshima was off. The kit is just over 11 inches long (so Fed Models says). The "real" ship is supposedly about 1263 feet long. If that measurement is correct, then I get a scale of somewhere around 1/1350 for the model.

Does anyone know anything more about this? I'm not as up on the details of the "Alien" universe as others are. Is that the gernally accepted length for the Sulaco? Are my calculations way off? (since I don't have a built version of the kit, I used 11.2 inches for the length of the model)

Thanks.

Brad.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

So even though this thread wasn't that thread wasn't that interesting first time around, what the heck. I'm laid up gor a few days with torn ligaments in my chest (the ligaments that attach the sternum to the clavicle) so I've been rethinking this Sulaco scale thing before I build the kit on my upcoming holidays.

Going by the tiny dropship included with the kit, the kit is 1/2400. The little dropship is about 11mm long which is about right. Technically it should 10.5mm, but close enough. If the dropship were 1/1400 scale, it would have to be about 18mm long.

So going by that, I'd have to say yeah, the model is about 1/2400 scale. But, the only length I could find online for the Sulaco is 385m which puts the kit at about 1/1350. This makes more sense to me than the Sulaco being about 680 meters long with so few personnel on board. But then the supplied dropship is too small. Guess I could always scratchbuild a crude representation of one.

Anyhow, that's all for now. And by the way, I do NOT recommend tearing ligaments in your chest as a good way to get a few extra days off. Not that I did in purpose, but sheesh it's uncomfortable.

Brad


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish I still had my ol' _Colonial Marine Tech Manual_, it had a big section on the Sulaco. I don't remember what it stated for length. As far as color goes, there's some pretty good shots of the filming miniature on the _Aliens SE_ DVD in the stills gallery.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I think the Dropship determines the size of the Sulaco, as it is pretty clear where the craft exits the mothership - viz the hexagonal port on the underside. This puts a size limit on the Dropship and goes a long way towards determining the Sulaco's length. BTW, hold the completed model up next to one of the 1/2500 scale Enterprise D's for a truly shocking comparison.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

ProfKSergeev said:


> I think the Dropship determines the size of the Sulaco, as it is pretty clear where the craft exits the mothership - viz the hexagonal port on the underside. This puts a size limit on the Dropship and goes a long way towards determining the Sulaco's length. BTW, hold the completed model up next to one of the 1/2500 scale Enterprise D's for a truly shocking comparison.
> 
> Lauren Oliver


I'd tend to agree with you. I rather doubt the dropship is like the Delta Flyer - which doesn't fit Voyager's shuttlebay. At the same time, at 1/2400 it just seems too darn big!


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

The Sulaco is listed at 385 meters in length in the Aliens Tech Manual but a lot of the "dimensions" in that should be taken with a grain of salt. The only real world object you can use is the Dropship itself, so any scaling should be done from it.

As it JUST fits in the dropbay when being launched, then the hexagonal port does sort of scale OK.

As for the comment about "so few crew", well, the ability to be automated and the reluctance of the company to send any more witnesses than truly needed says to me that the actual complement that could be accomodated may have been a lot more if needed.

Cheers

Tony


----------

